# Luigi Dallapiccola...Dodecaphonical music alla Italiana.



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I lik every much this composer. I am luck, I could get an opera never commercially recorded: Volo di notte






This composer has beautiful pieces...

I prefer him to Luigi Nono, minimimalist....

What I have:

DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI STANCES DE SAPHO - LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 18/02/2004 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI IL PRIGONIERO SWEDISH RADIO ORCH. DIR. ESA-PEKKA SALONEN PHYLLIS BRYN-JULS ON; JORMA HYNNINEN; H. HASKIN OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 25/12/1997 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI ULISSE CHOEUR ET OPERA DE BERLIN (DIR. LORIN MAAZEL) 1969 EN ALLEMA ND OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 06/06/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1962 OPERA CASSETTE AUDIO-ENR EGIST.MAISON 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1998 OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1962 OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CANTI DI PRIGONIA SWEDISH RADIO ORCH. DIR. ESA-PEKKA SALONEN PHYLLIS BRYN-JULS ON; JORMA HYNNINEN; H. HASKIN ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 25/12/1997 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI JOB CHRISTA LUDWIG, H. REHGUSS, ORCH. DE COLOGNE ORATO CASSETTE AUDIO-ENR EGIST.MAISON 09/05/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI JOB CHRISTA LUDWIG, H. REHGUSS, ORCH. DE COLOGNE ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/05/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CANTI DI PREGONIA - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CIACCONA, INTERMEZZO E ADAGIO (1945-46) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CIACONNA, INTERMEZZO E ADAGIO POUR VIOLONCELLE SOLO WOLFGANG BOETTCHER, VIOLONCELLE SOLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/10/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI COMMIATO ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CONCERTO PER LA NOTTE DI NATALE DELL'ANO 1956 ORCHESTRA OF OUR TIME (JOEL THOME) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DI LIRISCHE DI ANACREONTE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DIVERTIMENTO IN QUATTRO ESERCIZI (1934) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE, SARAH LEONARD, SOPRANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DUE STUDI (1946-47) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI FRAGMENTI DI SAPHO - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI LIRICHE GRECHE DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI. ANITA MORRISON, SOPRANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI LIRICHE GRECHE ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI MARSIA (complete) - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PAROLE DI SAN PAOLO ORCHESTRA OF OUR TIME (JOEL THOME) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PICCOLA MUSICA NOTTURNA (1961) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PICCOLO CONCERTO PER MURIEL COUVREUX DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PREGHIERE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 18/02/2004 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI QUADERNO MUSICALE DI ANALIBERA (1952) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI QUATTRO LIRICHE DI MACHADO ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI RENCESVALS (1946) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI SEI CORI DI MICHELANGELO - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI SEX CARMINA ALCAEI - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TARTIANA PREMIERE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TARTIANA SECONDA (DIVERTIMENTO POUR VIOLON ET ORCHESTRE) DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI. MARCO RIZZI, VIO LON SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TEMPUS DESTRUENDI - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TRE POEMI ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS

See you!

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Volo di notte again...where this guy could have find this marvelous DD^

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I started a thread on this man a while ago after seeing his opera, the prisoner. Unfortunately not many replies...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you like him?

I read that he's the best Italian composer after Puccini!

http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/dallapiccola.php

You weren't very lucky before...Now maybe some people will come. I like Dallapiccola very much.

Martin


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been a fan of Dallapiccola's since I first heard his _Piccola musica notturna_ in the early 1980s. I tend to describe Dappaliccola to those unfamiliar with his music as a sort of 'Italian Berg' (somewhat over-simplistic, I know!) and as one of the 'human faces of serialism'.

Apparently, it was a young Dallapiccola who introduced Schoenberg to Puccini after a performance of Schoenberg's _Pierrot lunaire_. Also, Dallapiccola greatly admired both composers equally (albeit for different reasons) and modelled _Vollo di notte_ (as in Myaskovsly's link above) on Puccini's _Il tabarro_.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I really enjoyed Dallapiccola's _Quattro Lyric de Antonio Machado_ when I analyzed it for a class. I picked the piece out, never hearing it before, but it was a fantastic little work for voice and piano!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> ...one of the 'human faces of serialism'.


But all of the "faces" of serialism are human.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

some guy said:


> But all of the "faces" of serialism are human.












Robots > Serialism


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lol...*

I liked your robots...But I became a fan of Dallapiccola and I'm still are...I bought everything I could...I had Volo di Notte by a friend who was working for Radio France...6 years ago, it is a fabulous opera and I'm pretty sure you don't know it. I found some excerpts on you tube.
















Book by St-Exupery.

I've just bought the DVD at a weird place called Premiere opera...

Good for having DVDs from many operas not commercial...

http://premiereopera.com/

I bought there many many rare operas: like Schnittke, Smetana, Janacek...often without subtitles or in Japanese...Often the imag eis poor...but is much better than NOTHING-AT-ALL!

Best

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im glad there are more fans of his. For those who havent i recommend you check out his opera 'The Prisoner' - a very dark pessimistic look at a spanish inquisition prisoners escape.

Here is a preview of a recent performance here in Amsterdam:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you. I love this short opera...But *Volo di Notte *never was recorded!!!! That's such a shame, a so beautiful opera!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Volo di Notte, DVD*

I've just gotten this DVD today. I bought it is a weird place called Premiere opera...

I love this opera.

Martin


----------

